# Nh technical Community College testing and Mcintosh testing alliance



## J5254 (Sep 14, 2007)

I know there was a previous thread on this but i can't seem to find it. Anyhow, my question is there a difference between Nh tech institute police testing and Mcintosh testing alliance. Are they the same test? I know that they test for different departments on each test.


----------



## pballernh (Oct 6, 2007)

I'll let you know after I take the Mcintosh college test next month.


----------



## J5254 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Mcintosh Police testing alliance*

Has anyone taken the Mcintosh police test? Anyone land a job from taking it? Is the test extremely hard to score high on? Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

I know of a few people who have landed jobs with the NHTI test. Don't forget Macintosh is closing down.


----------

